# I want to drop out of HS



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

My SA is too overwhelming to deal with high school. On the first day of school my teacher told us that the next day we would be standing in front of class and speaking about ourselves. 
I skipped the second day of school. :afr

I told my mom I wanted to drop out and she got so pissed. My parents are so proud of my grades, I made a 4.0 last year and recieved nice awards on the last day of school. Anyways, I told my mom that the reason is because of speaking/presentations so she took me to the emergency room that night. (She's not crazy, but the emergency room is the only way to see a doctor w/in that month, & I can't miss the 1st month of school.) Of course they couldn't do anything to help me.
I had a real appointment a week ago and the doctor gave me a prescription and a phone number to get a therapist. I was so relieved but now my dad won't let me get any of the treatment. *He told me I don't have a problem!!!!!*
WTF!
There's a presentation tomorrow and I am totally not going to school. I feel so stupid and like a total failure. I was going to talk to my counselor today but I was so nervous that I backed out


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Sorry you're going through this. Perhaps you could go talk to your advisor/counselor and tell them what has been happening. It will be scary but once you make that first step it will be much easier. It might be a good idea to get someone within your school to know what you're going through so they can help you out and talk to your teachers, and even your parents. Good luck.


----------



## jauggy (Oct 9, 2005)

I wish i could help you with your fear of speeches but i have the same problem too! I've skipped school too when i had to do a speech. I only did it once though. Now i am in uni and i still hate doing speeches.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

I love school because of learning, and working hard to earn grades and stuff, and the only reason I have every skipped school is because of presentations. I'm never sick, and I miss school about 10 days a school year just b/c of my anxiety, otherwise I would have perfect attendance.

I would like to talk to my guidance counselor, but I get all stupid and emotional when I talk about SA. I always end up in tears and I hate that. I tried to work up the courage to talk to her b/c she's really nice and stuff but I don't want end up crying hysterically in her office and go through boxes of tissue. That would be embarrassing.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Your counselor is trained to deal with every kind of situation and if you do cry, you wouldn't be the first and certainly not the last. It might be embarrassing, but she isn't going to judge you for it. Do you have her email? Maybe it would be better to email her first, letting her know the details so you don't have to tell them to her in person. That way when you do go talk to her she is familiar with the situation and won't have to badger you with questions.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Sheri. I think i'm going to talk to her, and I think she already knows I have some sort of social problem b/c when I skipped school, my mom called her and told her something (I don't know the details)
Anyways, thanks for all of your advice. People are quick to respond here, even at such late hours


----------



## Ewold (Oct 30, 2005)

Hang in there. I'm the same age as you and in HS too. I feel like dropping out sometimes too. Just like you, I used to get straight A's. Since the start of school this year I've skipped almost a day a week and my grades have gone down hill drastically. I think Sheri is right, if you can work up the courage to talk with your counselor, you'll feel better. Good luck, if it's of any help to you, I got through a week of not skipping school, and It feels a little bit easier to go and do what needs to be done, even if not by that much. I have the same problem with my dad, I can't tell him I have SA and he gets really pissed off when I don't go to school. I just hope it helps knowing that there's someone just like you going through the same thing.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you Ewold. Out of curiousity, are you a guy or girl? Do you skip school because of presentation or just all social situations?


----------



## Ewold (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm a guy and I skip just for general social situations, not for presentations in particular. I've also have had trouble concentrating and doing homework lately, and sometimes skip so I don't have to talk to my teachers about why I don't do my HW. I notice you're a F in your description, I guess we're not *exactly* alike  .


----------



## numbsmiles (Jan 2, 2005)

If it'll make you feel any better, I used to miss about 2 months of HS every year and I managed to graduate. I only maintained a B average though and our school wasn't too strict on attendance.

But I know sometimes it's overwhelming when you have to do presentations, or even break into groups and discuss a project or something.

There is always the GED if things get too uncomfortable.

Good luck.
PS I'm watching Conan right now oddly enough.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

I know how you feel. :hug I didn't go to school all last week because of a presentation. I really just want to give up. My parents ended up going to talk to my counsler who sent e-mails to most of my teachers explaining things. Most were pretty understanding and I forced myself to make it through this week so far, eventhough I feel embarrased my teachers know. :afr I really hope they don't single me out or anything because that would just make things worse..


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I dropped out of HS junior year and just started taking classes at a community college. College is much eaiser to deal with if you have SA. 4 year colleges dont look for a diploma if youre a transfer student. Most take GED's anyway. I wanted a diploma so I got it through correspondence courses while in college. Here's the link if you're interested in the correspondence courses: http://www.educationdirect.com


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think that really is a valid reason to drop out of high school
If it makes you feel any better, I was a loner in high school who didn't have any friends, I didn't eat during lunch because I had no one to sit with. I passed time by sitting in bathroom stalls, trying to walk off school property, hiding in the library, and etc. 
In class, I was the only one not talking
I was insecure, shy, and depressed especially during the last two years. 
I didn't attend prom, or did anything outside of school. I just went straight home

I suffered through all the dreaded presentations and first day introductions. I've had plenty of embarassing moments where my voice would quiver, blushed face, and people indirectly laughing behind my back. 
There were moments where people didn't want to work with me so I presented by myself. I really hated high school but I got through it. In the end, I look back and see that it was worth it. Even though my high school experience could've been a heck of a lot better....I think you should hang in there... it'll be worth it in the end.. after you graduate and look back several years later, I promise


----------



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

I had to deal with the same thing but I just kept battling through. Im sure there is atleast one person who will find you interesting and will talk to you. Just take little by little don't feel pressured to talk to people right away, let people come to you. I want to apologize that I didn't have an answer about getting up in front of the class....I'll have to deal with it soon in my communications class in college.and im not looking forward to it.


----------

